# Visit us if you have time....



## HalloweenPropShop.com (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

I started a web site last year and am looking for people that might want to help out. If you have news, great pictures, go to trade show and want to let others know about it then contact me when you get the chance.

Visit us if you get a chance.....

www.HalloweenPropShop.com

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Bobby (Dec 4, 2004)

*Had some time to visit*

Had a look at your web site and was considering submitting a prop design until I read your terms and conditions.

A very clear warning needs to be given to all who might consider submitting.

A few quotes from the terms:

"The submission of any designs and/or information to the Halloween Prop Shop web site and/or Ronald R. Yemmans II grants The Halloween Prop Shop web site and/or Ronald R. Yemmans II unrestricted rights to distribute said designs and/or information in any format and by any means of distribution for not less than 20 years from the date of receipt of the designs and/or information."

"Halloween Prop Shop and/or Ronald R. Yemmans II reserves the rights to modify any and all designs and/or information submitted without the original authors permission."

While it's your right to place any conditions you like I really feel that terms and conditions such as this should be up front and prominent.


----------



## HalloweenPropShop.com (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

Although the link to the terms and conditions was in the sentence directly above the link to submit a design I have increased it's size substantially.

It looks like you have an issue with my terms, I will look to rewrite it a little, I was very upset when I did it.

I had three people submit do it your self props in the first month of opening my web site. The directions were a mess but I offered to help in making plans correct and put into PDF with security PW for them free. They submitted chopped up word docs and messed up hand drawn pics. I spent about 35 hours trying to build the props, CADing up hand drawn pics, making directions read-able, fixing their math mistakes, correcting spelling and grammar (there and their are not the same). Then I sent them PDF's for their (not there) review before posting. Turns out it was same person, he sent me email from all three accounts letting me know AFTER work was done. He loved all the work I did for FREE and then refused to let me post. He said he was going to start selling them in a manual he was putting together. All that work and he sent email saying I had to pay him if I wanted to post them. I did a great deal of work and I cannot even post his web site telling everyone as I could be held liable as I had no terms when he submitted them.

Why do I have these conditions, it is simple, 

1) I do not want to get burned again.

2) When I first started building my first prop I followed some plans from Monster List trusting the person actually spent the time to properly document the build. After wasting a couple of sheets of plywood I got out my calculator and did the basic trig to correct the angles he said to use (+ or - 10 degrees is not close). I am willing to help anyone properly document (for FREE) a great prop so others can make it. If mistakes are found by anyone that attempts to build the prop I just want the right to correct the mistake without having to jump through hoops.

3) As for why I want the right to distribute it forever, if I am willing to spend my limited free time helping correct errors and/or allowing my bandwidth to be used for free I do not want people pulling their designs out from under me. In no way do I state I get exclusive rights, I just want to be able to share them, for FREE, with everyone and not have them pulled from me.

I, like most people want everyone to benefit from others work. I will even help fix other peoples documentation, as an engineer I tend to be very detail oriented where many Halloween people are not. See the comments on Monster list about incomplete projects not being accepted anymore. It appears he is also frustrated when it comes to the lack of or incorrect details.

Hope this makes amends......

Get burned once learn from it, get burned twice you earned it.


Later

Ron


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I just looked at your site, nice job by the way, and I think you have clarified the issue and your intention.

While I haven't seen what your terms read before the change, I would think that your proposal is fairly straight forward and clear now.

The terms don't sound like you are trying to use somebody elses ideas to profit from. The quote that Bobby posted could be read as an attempt to steal ownership of the plans.

It's good to see people willing to put a little effort into sharing and assisting others, and it's sad that they must protect themselves with legal disclaimers to keep from getting taken advantage of.

Thank you for not taking offence at the questioning of your motives, for taking the time to clearly state that by distributing, you mean makeing available for free, and for all your endeavors to spread the Hallowe'en spirit!

Nicely done!

Matt


----------

